# Convertir motor AC en DC



## Vin (May 20, 2011)

Pues me estuve planteando esta duda... se podría? No es que vaya a hacerlo, para nada, es solo curiosidad, no necesito hacerlo. Con lo que entiendo de motores (poco) se me ocurrió que si a las bobinas que crean el campo magnético se las alimenta con una fuente DC, y luego a las escobillas con otra fuente DC distinta el motor debería funcionar.

Tengo un motor de estos y puedo probarlo, pero antes quiero algunas opiniones, más o menos sería así:



Es viable? Gracias a todos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 21, 2011)

Por la foto, es un motor universal, funciona tanto con DC como con AC, no necesitás modificar nada.


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2011)

Hola, en primer lugar gracias por responder. Pero ese no es mi motor, es uno que busqué por google.

Mi pregunta no es para llevar a cabo nada útil, es solo por adquirir un poco de conocimiento. Lo vuelvo a plantear. Si yo a cualquier motor AC de escobillas le conecto las bobinas de campo magnético a DC y las escobillas a otra fuente DC funciona?

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 21, 2011)

Como pregunta genérica, sip, funciona. Por supuesto siempre y cuando tenga escobillas (motor universal).


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2011)

Muchas gracias Black Tiger, duda resuelta.

Saludos


----------



## jorger (May 21, 2011)

Así es.Muchos motores que he tenido de ese tipo (universal) los alimentaba con CC a una tensión reducida digamos que.. para jugar un poco .
Es de lógica.Si a un motor universal le metes CC en el campo, es como si tuvieras un motor de imanes permanentes..

Un saludo.


----------



## Vin (May 21, 2011)

De hecho no tenía ni idea de que los motores con escobillas son universales.

Gracias a los dos por aclarar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Ojo que hay motores UNIVERSALES (de escobillas-carbones) del tipo SERIE , PARALELO y COMPOUND (compuesto).

Googleá y lee un poco que es interesante cuando y por que ponen los bobinados en serie y cuando en paralelo 

Saludos !


----------



## jorger (May 21, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ojo que hay motores UNIVERSALES (de escobillas-carbones) del tipo SERIE , PARALELO y COMPOUND (compuesto).
> 
> Googleá y lee un poco que es interesante cuando y por que ponen los bobinados en serie y cuando en paralelo
> 
> Saludos !


Mira que he tenido motores de estos y siempre han sido los de tipo serie.Tienen un par de arranque elevado pero lo malo es que se embalan en vacío hasta tal punto de que los bobinados del rotor se salgan por la fuerza centrífuga.
Los tipo shunt (paralelo) y compound jamás los he visto, este último creo que se usaba antiguamente pero no estoy seguro..


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Yo trabajo con motores universales paralelo , son muy comunes los que el campo se alimenta con 90 Vdc y se varia la velocidad de acuerdo a la tensión del rotor , hasta un máximo de 110 V.

Son los que utilizon el 90 % de las caminadoras , por ejemplo.

Saludos !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (May 21, 2011)

Yo tengo uno paralelo, de una antigua licuadora de campo (convertida en taladro de banco para impresos), se alimentaba originalmente con 32 volts si mal no recuerdo.


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

Estais hablando un motor universal, los mas tipicos son los que lleva un vulgar taladro.
Tiene unas bobinas de induccion que envuelven el eje.
Y el inducido o eje que tiene otras bobinas con un colector multiple conectado a unas escobillas. La induccion electrica crea un campo magnetico que hace girar el eje "X" grados y se conecta otra bobina del inducido . . . que hace girar el eje otros grados mas y que conecta otra bobina del eje y mas de lo mismo y gira y gira.
Pero los motores de alterna tienen otro principio y funcionan precisamente por las variaciones de la polaridad de la tension de alimentacion o sea a 50 o a 60 c/s
Es la variacion de la frecuencia y su construccion es lo que hace que el motor gire a unas revoluciones determinadas, generalmente a unas 1500 RPM o a unas 3500 RPM segun el tipo de motor.
Son los inventados por el ingeniero Tesla y son los mas utilizados en todo el mundo y los mas baratos de construir para motores de una cierta potencia.
Los universales se utilizaban en la industria para poder variar en las máquinas la velocidad del motor variando la tension CONTINUA aplicada a una de las bobinas llamada la de excitacion. Pero a pesar de todo para motores de varios caballos era un circuito electronico complejo, caro y voluminoso.
A quedado sustituido practicamente por el motor paso a paso.
Puedes experimentar tambien con un alternador de vehiculo que es la inversa de un motor trifasico. Genera una tension trifasica alterna que hay que rectificar por medio de un puente de 6 diodos de potencia para tener una continua pulsante.
Tambien es muy practico experimentar con motores de juguetes rotos, van con pilas, es didactico y es menos peligroso, son tambien universales pero los pequeños sustituyen el inducido por un iman ceramico permanente, mas facil, mas sencillo y mas barato. Incluso los de los limpiaparabrisas de los vehiculos son así. Pero entonces solo funcionan con polaridad fija o sea continua.


----------



## pandacba (May 21, 2011)

Pero lo que digo dos metros es tal cual, dentro de esa tipologia hay una variedad de configuraciones y cada una tiene sus particularidades y ventajas de aplicación asi com       desventajas, los motores universales más conocidos por la mayoria son los de licuadoras y taladros, pero no son los únicos

Yo he trabajado con motores con rotor bobinado del TIPO DC que lleva 48Carbones varios de ellos, varian la velocidad de trabajo desde casi 0 a máxima velocidad, cuando el motor esta po debajo de cierto regimen enciende un motor que aciona un forzador de alire, esta en una máquina gráfica data de poco deúes de la guerra hay de varias potencias  desde 30 hasta casi 100hp(existen más grandes también) son de origen alemán, lo único que se le cambio en toda su vida útila son los carbones, solo limpieza y lubricación  llevan más de 65 años funcionando sin fallos..............


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 21, 2011)

Estos !

*Motor Trifásico con colector

*Según las diversas necesidades de la maquinaria industrial, los fabricantes de motores eléctricos han creado una gama muy amplia de tipos para cumplir con las exigencias y formas de trabajo.En la industria gráfica y plástica por ejemplo es muy usado el motor trifásico con colector de delgas y 2 collares desplazables de 24 escobillas para regular velocidad, más otras 6 escobillas sinterizadas para los anillos rozantes.










Para su reparación y ajuste se requiere saber perfectamente su teoría. Este motor genera su propia frecuencia variable y los portacarbones deben ubicarse en posición física exacta para lograr un "sincronismo" interior y las corrientes sean normales para toda la gama de frecuencia y velocidad, desde 400 hasta 2.200 rpm generalmente. Poseen servocontrol y ventilación forzada
http://books.google.com.ar/books?id=...zables&f=false


----------



## Chema Costa Rica (May 21, 2011)

Muy interesante, en la industria hay que equilibrar prestaciones con precio, yo me dedique mas al mecanizado del metal. Eso significa mover bancadas pesadas de puro hierro y muy ajustadas para evitar holguras , lo que significa poca velocidad comparado con otros, por ejemplo industria de la madera, pero mucha potencia.
Pero el equilibrio entre el precio del motor y el de la electronica necesaria para regular su velocidad es lo que hace estrujar los cerebros.
Por los fabricantes se las han ingeniado siempre para inventar algo que haga lo mismo pero mas barato o con mayores prestaciones o con mayor fiabilidad.
Interesantes aportaciones.


----------



## Vin (May 22, 2011)

Veo que el tema agarró interés por momentos jeje.

En efecto el motor que tengo yo es de una licuadora, pero solo tenia 2 velocidades, creo que usaba un diodo para reducir la velocidad a la mitad.

Muchas gracias por la información que han brindado todos, me voy a poner a investigar.


----------



## zhymer96 (Mar 10, 2015)

Hola que tal ... yo tambien tengo un poco de duda ..
quiero hacer un  WARBOT  y quisiera meterle un motor de taladro de 500 watts que me regalaron por ahi
cuando desarme el taladro observe que este tenia los tipicos embobinados y carbones que hacian el contacto.. ENTONCES SI SE Puede cambiar esta clase de motores AC  a  DC???' 

gracias de antemano... y como'?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2015)

Esos motores se llaman UNIVERSALES ambas corrientes AC y DC , así que no hay nada que convertir.

Pero sería preferible uno  de herramienta portatil a baterías , ya que además funcionan con bajas tensiones


----------



## Scooter (Mar 10, 2015)

Necesitarás una tensión enorme, mejor busca un motor de 12 o 24V


----------



## Pedro desvelado (Dic 22, 2020)

Vin dijo:


> Pues me estuve planteando esta duda... se podría? No es que vaya a hacerlo, para nada, es solo curiosidad, no necesito hacerlo. Con lo que entiendo de motores (poco) se me ocurrió que si a las bobinas que crean el campo magnético se las alimenta con una fuente DC, y luego a las escobillas con otra fuente DC distinta el motor debería funcionar.
> 
> Tengo un motor de estos y puedo probarlo, pero antes quiero algunas opiniones, más o menos sería así:
> 
> ...


Hola compañero, con lo que te han respondido ahora a ver si me puedes ayudar a mi, ¿cualquier motor ac se puede convertir a dc?

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Estos !
> 
> *Motor Trifásico con colector*
> 
> ...


¿Se puede convertir cualquier motor ac a dc, incluso los de 1/4 hp industriales?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2020)

Pedro desvelado dijo:


> Hola compañero, con lo que te han respondido ahora a ver si me puedes ayudar a mi, ¿cualquier motor ac se puede convertir a dc?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020
> 
> ...


*NO*

Específicamente ¿ Que motor deseas convertir ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 22, 2020)

Si consideras que un VARIADOR  rectifica la corriente eléctrica ya sea monofásica o trifásica y a partir de esa corriente contínua genera las tres fases , ahí tendrías un motor ac trifásico manejado desde contínua.

Otro ejemplo serían los motores dc brushless que en realidad son trifásicos y utilizan un driver que los convierte a dc . . . mayormente usados en hobby , aviones , helicópteros , autos.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 22, 2020)

Pedro desvelado dijo:


> Hola compañero, con lo que te han respondido ahora a ver si me puedes ayudar a mi, ¿cualquier motor ac se puede convertir a dc?
> 
> Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Dic 22, 2020
> 
> ...


Hola, respecto al término "convertir" que implica "modificar lo necesario", entonces la respuesta es si!!
Pero por ejem. en un motor a inducción, está claro que NUNCA podrá funcionar con DC, ya que eso indicaría reemplazar o modificar el rotor. Y el estator necesita alguna reestructuración para poder funcionar con DC.


----------



## Scooter (Dic 22, 2020)

La verdad es que TODOS los motores son de AC, y últimamente _"TODOS"_ los motores se alimentan con CC.
Aclaración:
Todos los motores internamente son de corriente alterna porque si no no girarían, los de colector es el colector el que se encarga mecánicamente de ir variando la conexión de la continua para ir permitiendo que giren.
"Todos" (un porcentaje importante) los motores hoy en día funcionan tras un variador, controlador... que en algún momento tiene continua por ahí, ya sea de entrada o ya sea después de rectificar la tensión de red.


Los motores de AC no disponen de un dispositivo que vaya conmutando la corriente porque la corriente alterna ya va alternando sola y giran mas o menos acompasados a ella. Si queremos que giren en una corriente que no cambia necesitaremos agregarles interna o externamente algo que conmute la corriente para que gire; un colector o un oscilador/inversor.

Ahora bien, esa adaptación no es cambiar el modo en el que se conecta o agregarle un condensador y una resistencia, es algo bastante mas complejo.


----------

